

Show HN: Help send Military Vets to code school - pla3rhat3r
http://operationcode.org/

======
camhenlin
I'm a military veteran who recently completed school using my Post 9/11 GI
Bill, and I don't agree with this initiative. The Post 9/11 GI Bill is funded
well enough to put someone through an entire 4 year education ending with a
degree, paying for their housing and books along the way. While code schools
are a useful way to get up to speed, they are a crash course and do not
produce well-rounded students and someone with very little experience prior to
a code school still may not be employable. I would rather see my fellow
veterans be more encouraged to enroll in real colleges, and take advantage of
the benefits offered to them, than hand their hard earned and well-deserved GI
Bill money to a startup. That's my opinion anyways.

~~~
pla3rhat3r
I agree to a point. However, if you've paid into the GI Bill you shouldn't be
restricted on what path you can take.

